# Postfix catchall doesn't work

## selim

I have a strange problem, I try to use the virtual file to configure some mailboxes but every catchall I define with:

@<domain>       user

is not working cause of this error: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb  8 14:36:57 websites1 postfix/local[1919]: E08087CCF2: to=<mkjs@mallorcaexperts.com>, relay=local, delay=0.26, delays=0.2/0.02/0/0.04, dsn=4.1.1, status=SOFTBOUNCE (unknown user: "mkjs")
> 
> 

 

I've found some hint which told me to set virtual_alias_maps, virtual_alias_domains even virtal_alias_mailboxes to = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual which is my virtual file.

All my not catchall definitions work within my virtual file but no catchall

This is my virtual file: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> info@payre.biz  payre
> 
> *@payre.biz     payre
> ...

 

This is my main.cf configuration: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Global Postfix configuration file. This file lists only a subset
> 
> # of all 300+ parameters. See the postconf(5) manual page for a
> ...

 

Postfix Version is: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postfix-2.3.6

 

I've searched and googled for some solution but fund nothing so far, I hope someone can help me with this problem.

----------

## elgato319

This is working on postfix 2.1.5

main.cf

```
virtual_alias_maps =

        hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
```

/etc/postfix/virtual

```
somedomain.biz                   anything

@somedomain.biz                  email@gmail.com
```

don't forget to do:

```

postmap virtual

postfix reload

```

----------

## selim

Thank you for your answer, but no it still does not work: 

this is the error message: 

 *Quote:*   

> Feb  8 15:18:57 websites1 postfix/smtpd[7341]: connect from mail.far-galaxy.de[217.172.182.15]
> 
> Feb  8 15:18:57 websites1 postfix/smtpd[7341]: warning: support for restriction "reject_maps_rbl" will be removed from Postfix; use "reject_rbl_client domain-name" instead
> 
> Feb  8 15:18:57 websites1 postfix/smtpd[7341]: 5F2E67CD88: client=mail.far-galaxy.de[217.172.182.15]
> ...

 

----------

## elgato319

hmm

the catchall seems to be working but:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Feb 8 15:18:57 websites1 postfix/local[7323]: 5F2E67CD88: to=<kaputt@expertsmallorca.com>, relay=local, delay=0.16, delays=0.13/0/0/0.03, dsn=4.1.1, status=SOFTBOUNCE (unknown user: "kaputt")
> 
> 

 

relay=local says that the message will be send to the local system user "kaputt". obviuosly there is no such user on your system.

What kind of Mailserver are you using?

If you use Cyrus as your mailserver, than postfix should say relay=cyrus.

For postfix to be able to do that, something like "mailbox_transport = cyrus" should be set in main.cf

Where do the non catchall adresses are relayed to?

----------

## selim

No I use courier-imap in this case, with .maildir so postfix is delivering directly in .maildir

So there should be no mailbox_transport needed or am I wrong?

If there is no maibox_transport needed how can I solve this problem?

----------

## selim

Hmm, I've checked that again, and given that problem some thoughts. I've come to the conclusion if this really a local delivery why does the postfix smtp server deliver it to the user "kaputt" in this case it should deliver it ot the user mallorcaexperts as defined in the virual table: 

 *Quote:*   

> @mallorcaexperts.com    mallorcaexperts

 

and this user does exist. Why does postfix try to deliver it to "kaputt"?!

----------

## selim

Wow I think I have a solution for this problem, I've updated to version 2.3.7 postfix and it works now.

Thank you for any help you have given.

----------

